# installing a incra ls-17 to a unisaw



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

hello, I have a bench dog cast router wing mounted on the left side of my unisaw. today I ordered the incra ls 17 fence kit . to use as a router fence. I make a lot of keep sake boxs and urns. all of my dove tail work has been with a porter cable dove tail jig. want to do different joinery other than the standard joints. my question is those who own this fence system how have you mounted it to a unisaw to use a left side mounted router wing? I went to the incra pdf instructions and they have you mount it to a laminated type router table.. can I mount it to my miter t tracks on my table top or am I going to have to mount it on a wood base and align and clamp it to my table top? I guess the best set up would have been order the table saw fence system with rails and all the correct hardware but thats not in my budget and i like my unifence. thanks,


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

what I plan on doing is making a sled and attaching it to my miter slots with the ability to snug it down. thanks


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

My first thought was to do as you intended, mount the Incra mechanism to a board attached to a good fitting miter bar. If you have "T" miter slots, clamping down will be a cinch!


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

after a little research incra miter sliders are my best bet. on a incra build it panel.. panel is pre drilled for their slider tracks and you can lock them down to take any slop out of tracks. or i can make my own. but going with the incra due to the ability to lock the tracks.


----------

